# January 457 Visa time frame?



## pierre.berto (Nov 5, 2014)

Hello all,

My 457 Visa was lodged on 16 Jan 2017 and it is still in the queue without any updates.

Is there anyone who had lodged a visa in a similar time or slightly earlier and got it? Or have you got any news/update on time frame?

Looking forward to your replies.
Thanks,


----------



## Gigiliga (Feb 28, 2017)

*Gigi*

Hi,

my visa was lodged one week later than yours and i'm still waiting. the time should be around 5-6 weeks usually.


----------



## maddy17 (Feb 27, 2017)

Hi,
I am going to file 457 visa, next week. My employer sponsored nomination was approved in just 2 days. Do any of you submitted PCC already?
Good Luck!


----------



## maddy17 (Feb 27, 2017)

Have you finished your medicals yet?


----------



## Gigiliga (Feb 28, 2017)

maddy17 said:


> Hi,
> I am going to file 457 visa, next week. My employer sponsored nomination was approved in just 2 days. Do any of you submitted PCC already?
> Good Luck!


Hi, 

no, I did not. Good luck for your application


----------



## maddy17 (Feb 27, 2017)

Gigiliga said:


> Hi,
> 
> no, I did not. Good luck for your application


Thank You! But do you think we need to submit a PCC?. How about your medicals? Have you done your medicals already?


----------



## Gigiliga (Feb 28, 2017)

maddy17 said:


> Thank You! But do you think we need to submit a PCC?. How about your medicals? Have you done your medicals already?


They did not request to me this info yet, so I dont think its necessary if its not requested. They will let you know in case...it depend from your situation.


----------



## maddy17 (Feb 27, 2017)

Gigiliga said:


> They did not request to me this info yet, so I dont think its necessary if its not requested. They will let you know in case...it depend from your situation.


Good Luck again! Keep us updated. My start date is first week of April, hope i can make it.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Gigiliga (Feb 28, 2017)

maddy17 said:


> Good Luck again! Keep us updated. My start date is first week of April, hope i can make it.:fingerscrossed:


Thank you! and Good Luck to you too! Keep in touch


----------



## pierre.berto (Nov 5, 2014)

Thank you for the replies. 

Still no news, but we haven't been asked for either a medical or a pcc. 

Kind of nice to know I am not the only one - have any of you received any indication of time or update?


----------



## Gigiliga (Feb 28, 2017)

pierre.berto said:


> Thank you for the replies.
> 
> Still no news, but we haven't been asked for either a medical or a pcc.
> 
> Kind of nice to know I am not the only one - have any of you received any indication of time or update?


Usually the time is between 5-8 weeks. did you apply through a Migration Agent?


----------



## maddy17 (Feb 27, 2017)

pierre.berto said:


> Thank you for the replies.
> 
> Still no news, but we haven't been asked for either a medical or a pcc.
> 
> Kind of nice to know I am not the only one - have any of you received any indication of time or update?


You have to wait for another week, i guess. Good Luck! A friend of mine got 457 visa in 4 weeks, which was applied from india.
Any of you submitted insurance (medicare) when submitting visa?


----------



## pierre.berto (Nov 5, 2014)

I got an email this morning indicating that the nomination has been granted and that the visa should be coming quickly after!!! 

Any ideas on how long it could take for the visa?

And yes we submitted our health insurance with the visa application. 

Thanks,


----------



## maddy17 (Feb 27, 2017)

pierre.berto said:


> I got an email this morning indicating that the nomination has been granted and that the visa should be coming quickly after!!!
> 
> Any ideas on how long it could take for the visa?
> 
> ...


Good News! So did you already applied for a 457 visa along with nomination? If so then you should get in few days. If you are applying for 457 visa seperately after this nomination, it might get about 5 weeks more. 

Which health insurance you took? Medicare? can you share link? Please.

Cheers :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Gigiliga (Feb 28, 2017)

pierre.berto said:


> I got an email this morning indicating that the nomination has been granted and that the visa should be coming quickly after!!!
> 
> Any ideas on how long it could take for the visa?
> 
> ...


Very good news!!! If you have applied all together, you should receive the visa in few days  Please give us updates. Good luck!


----------



## pierre.berto (Nov 5, 2014)

Fantastic news last night, the visa has been approved!! 

The nomination and the visa were lodged at the same time. For the insurance we got Bupa. 

Now busy to organise the move, flight, shipping company, etc 

Australia here we go!!!


----------



## Gigiliga (Feb 28, 2017)

pierre.berto said:


> Fantastic news last night, the visa has been approved!!
> 
> The nomination and the visa were lodged at the same time. For the insurance we got Bupa.
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!  that's amazing...I can imagine how excited you are!!!!

Thanks for sharing your time frame and your emotions..Good luck for everything! See ya soon mate


----------



## pierre.berto (Nov 5, 2014)

Gigiliga said:


> Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!  that's amazing...I can imagine how excited you are!!!!
> 
> Thanks for sharing your time frame and your emotions..Good luck for everything! See ya soon mate


Emotions are flying high rest assure!!! I have already emailed the shipping company and will be looking at flight very shortly. Now we need to finish to pack and give notices on house, services etc.

Full steam ahead!


----------



## maddy17 (Feb 27, 2017)

pierre.berto said:


> Emotions are flying high rest assure!!! I have already emailed the shipping company and will be looking at flight very shortly. Now we need to finish to pack and give notices on house, services etc.
> 
> Full steam ahead!


Great! Best wishes. Just one last question, did you submit PCC?


----------



## pierre.berto (Nov 5, 2014)

maddy17 said:


> Great! Best wishes. Just one last question, did you submit PCC?


No need of PCC or medical.


----------



## cheth24 (Feb 19, 2017)

My Visa and nomination lodged on Feb 6th. waiting for visa grant. No update yet.


----------



## cheth24 (Feb 19, 2017)

maddy17 said:


> You have to wait for another week, i guess. Good Luck! A friend of mine got 457 visa in 4 weeks, which was applied from india.
> Any of you submitted insurance (medicare) when submitting visa?


When did your friend apply for Visa?


----------



## cheth24 (Feb 19, 2017)

*visa grant*

Hi All,

want to share the good news. Got my visa grant today..
Visa and nomination applied on: Feb 6th
Visa grant: March 7th (Today) 
from HR country.. it was quick


----------



## pierre.berto (Nov 5, 2014)

Good news! I am really happy for you.

We will be landing on the 16th to start our new life, good luck with the move.


----------



## Gigiliga (Feb 28, 2017)

Hi guys,

good news for me as well...my visa has been granted today!!!

Application 24th Jan
Approved 7th March

Thank you everyone and good luck!


----------



## cheth24 (Feb 19, 2017)

pierre.berto said:


> Good news! I am really happy for you.
> 
> We will be landing on the 16th to start our new life, good luck with the move.


Thank you.. Wish you all the best 
We will be moving to Sydney on April 17th


----------



## cheth24 (Feb 19, 2017)

Gigiliga said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> good news for me as well...my visa has been granted today!!!
> 
> ...


Congrats and Good luck


----------



## audrayyeng (Oct 12, 2016)

Hi all, 

I need some advise here!

My company has lodged to be a sponsor in Dec but the immi had requested for more info..

Hopefully, after the approval, what should I do??

Do i tell them to lodge nomination and visa together ?? 

What other information is required to be attached to the applications?


----------



## Gigiliga (Feb 28, 2017)

cheth24 said:


> Congrats and Good luck


Congrats to you too!!! Good Luck


----------



## Gigiliga (Feb 28, 2017)

audrayyeng said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I need some advise here!
> 
> ...


Yes you should ask them to lodge all together. The immigration will ask you all the docs required. I suggest you to do all the process with a Migration Agent. Good Luck


----------



## PhysioRuchi (Jan 21, 2015)

Anyone applied for their 457 visa for job profile which required registration? I need to know if DIBP grant the visa without registration or wait for registration to finalise and then issue the visa. If any immigration consultant with similar experience can help please.


----------



## maddy17 (Feb 27, 2017)

I guess, where a registration required for example nurse you need to get that done before a visa can be granted. Have you got a nomination already in any case?


----------



## audrayyeng (Oct 12, 2016)

Gigiliga said:


> Yes you should ask them to lodge all together. The immigration will ask you all the docs required. I suggest you to do all the process with a Migration Agent. Good Luck


HI Gigiliga,

The company refuse to hire a migration agent as they think it is a waste of money (and obviously they are underestimating the process & requirements).

The company will be lodging the nomination application next week and i will lodge my 457 after that.

I've seen the new DIBP processing standard page which stated the 457 can take up to *6 months *to process!

I am feeling hopeless as my visa will expire in May.

This is actually my 2nd plan in mind as I initially was eligible for 189 visa, however now i am 5 points away from getting an invitation. 

I truly appreciate my company for going all out to help me, but the processing time is just insane!


----------



## maddy17 (Feb 27, 2017)

audrayyeng said:


> HI Gigiliga,
> 
> The company refuse to hire a migration agent as they think it is a waste of money (and obviously they are underestimating the process & requirements).
> 
> ...


Hi there, Don't worry about the processing time. In my case employer nomination was approved in 1 day. Visa can be granted in 3-4 weeks. Keep hopes!


----------



## Gigiliga (Feb 28, 2017)

audrayyeng said:


> HI Gigiliga,
> 
> The company refuse to hire a migration agent as they think it is a waste of money (and obviously they are underestimating the process & requirements).
> 
> ...


Hi audrayyeng,

the fact that the company is not using a Migration Agent doesnt mean anything, I'm sure they know what they are doing and you will finally get your visa.

Regarding the timing, the DIBP website stated an ipotetic time process, but if your docs are right and they dont ask you more info, you should receive the visa in 1-2 months. Don't worry 

Good luck and keep us updated


----------



## audrayyeng (Oct 12, 2016)

Gigiliga said:


> Hi audrayyeng,
> 
> the fact that the company is not using a Migration Agent doesnt mean anything, I'm sure they know what they are doing and you will finally get your visa.
> 
> ...



Thank you so much Maddy and Gigiliga for the reassurance!

My employer called the immigration yesterday and they had advised to send an email stating our situation regarding my current visa that is going to expire.

Hopefully we can get some outcome soon and lodge the nomination and 457 visa ASAP


----------



## audrayyeng (Oct 12, 2016)

Hi all! 

I've got some news from my employer regarding the standard business sponsor application.

He checked the immiAccount this morning and it seems like the sponsor application has been approved as the status is now "Finalised" and there is a word "Approved" next to Sponsor - (Company name) 

But to be on the safe side, he will let me know how it goes once he gets the correspondence!

_(Not really sure whether the email he sent out yesterday caused the application to expedite)_


Timeline
Sponsor Lodged : 21 Dec 16
Requested for more Info: 17 Feb 17
Submitted Additional Documents: 23 Feb 17
Finalised: 17 March 17 (Not sure at the moment whether if it's approved)


----------



## Gigiliga (Feb 28, 2017)

audrayyeng said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I've got some news from my employer regarding the standard business sponsor application.
> 
> ...


Great news!!  congrats! keep us updated


----------



## lolies (Mar 25, 2017)

Hello guys
I have applied my nomination and visa together in September and immi approved my nomination last week 17th March, i wana kno how long it ll take to get visa. . I hear usually they sent visa with nomination. But its been 1 week i havent goy visa. . Does anyone kno how many percent surity to get visa after nomination approvel. . 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## audrayyeng (Oct 12, 2016)

Hi all,

I am back with some bad news..

Although my company had the sponsorship approved, they have lodged the nomination application last Friday with my current salary - which is lower than the TSMIT! (By $1,500)

I have told my employer multiple times that it has to be above $53,900 and we had previously agreed that $65K because I am specializing in a particular internal application and they find it a hassle to hire someone else and retrain them. 

Now I am really worried because I am sure it will fail and my visa will be expiring in May!

I* have not* lodge my 457 visa because I find it really risky - if it failed, my visa fails and I cant get any refund!.

My employer said that he does not want to appear dishonest to the immigration by intentionally increasing my salary just for this application which is really misleading to me as he had offered to sponsored me but not meeting the criteria??

I am not sure what to do now except waiting for the verdict. Looking at the processing times, I have a bad feeling that we will only get some response at the end of May, which by then I will be gone.


Can someone give some advise? 
Should I apply my 457 visa just for bridging visa? 
Will the immigration give allowance/notify to my company to increase the salary otherwise it will be refused?


----------



## Gigiliga (Feb 28, 2017)

audrayyeng said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am back with some bad news..
> 
> ...


Im sorry for that, I'm not an expert but the only suggestion I can give you, is to contact by yourself a Migration Agent and ask suggestions. I'm sure you will find a good solution! Good luck mate!


----------



## Geuden24 (Mar 29, 2017)

New 457 visa application!

Hello all, I'm new to forum but keen to see how long it is taking people to get their visa's and this post has given me hope it won't be as long as the 3-6 months global processing times!

My nomination was approved within a couple days and I lodged the 457 application on the 29/03. Now just to wait and see what happens!

Anyone applied with a family in tow (husband and kids)? Wondering if having extra people on the application increases the timeframe at all... 

So hard to judge timeframes as trying but to sell house and leave job etc! 

Evie


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

I have applied Mid March through Agent

Nomination approved within a couple of days of filing

Medical tests asked for were done within a week and accepted the next day.

Now just waiting for the visa

Cheers


----------



## maddy17 (Feb 27, 2017)

Geuden24 said:


> New 457 visa application!
> 
> Hello all, I'm new to forum but keen to see how long it is taking people to get their visa's and this post has given me hope it won't be as long as the 3-6 months global processing times!
> 
> ...


I applied for my family, wife and one kid. Employer applied for nomination separately and approved in one day. I applied visa on 5th march, application still in progress.
Curious wait!


----------



## Geuden24 (Mar 29, 2017)

maddy17 said:


> Geuden24 said:
> 
> 
> > New 457 visa application!
> ...


Ooh! Great to here from you, stay in touch with any updates! Be nice to know your a few weeks ahead if we are both straight forward cases (no medical issues for any family members),

Evie


----------



## maddy17 (Feb 27, 2017)

Guys got my 457 visa grant today! 

Timeline
Nomination submitted by employer: 27 Feb 17
Nomination approved: 28 Feb 17
457 online visa applied: 5 March 17 
Additional Documents asked: 6 March 17
Uploaded all: 9 March
Visa Grant: 5 Apr 17.


----------



## Geuden24 (Mar 29, 2017)

maddy17 said:


> Guys got my 457 visa grant today!
> 
> Timeline
> Nomination submitted by employer: 27 Feb 17
> ...


Congratulations!!!!!
That's great news - well done 

Ps - what area you moving to? 

Evie


----------



## audrayyeng (Oct 12, 2016)

Hi all some good news..

My colleague had called the immigration department(31st March) regarding the salary issue and they had advised we update the employment agreement to meet the TSMIT requirements. 

The nomination was lodged on 23 March, priority processing request sent 31st March, officer called my employer on 4th April and advised to upload the amended copies and promised to have application processed within the week due to our circumstances. Amended copies uploaded on 5th april and approved on 6th April.


----------



## maddy17 (Feb 27, 2017)

Geuden24 said:


> Congratulations!!!!!
> That's great news - well done
> 
> Ps - what area you moving to?
> ...


Hi Evie,

Moving to Adelaide. lane:


----------



## niga1107 (Dec 17, 2015)

pierre.berto said:


> Good news! I am really happy for you.
> 
> We will be landing on the 16th to start our new life, good luck with the move.


Hi pierre.berto,

Congratulations!!! I am also applying for 457 visa and will be moving to Sydney hopefully soon.

Needed to know which insurance did you take from Bupa and how much did it cost you?


----------



## niga1107 (Dec 17, 2015)

pierre.berto said:


> Fantastic news last night, the visa has been approved!!
> 
> The nomination and the visa were lodged at the same time. For the insurance we got Bupa.
> 
> ...



Which one did you purchase and what has been your experience so far?


----------



## rajarara9997 (Apr 15, 2017)

Guys, need some urgent help!!
My new 457 visa lodged Jan 19th, 2017 by my sponsor.
Still it's in delay, this is first time in 4th time I m facing so much delay.. I have done my 457 process 1st time in 2012, and two extensions in 2014 and 2016.. 
On March 31, my sponsor updated that immi has requested for written justification on salary methodology.
And on April 11, I received another update from my sponsor that immi is holding our 457 asking for justification why should this work done by overseas employees. And our sponsors seems to have responded immi on both justifications.

Now what can I expect next?

Question-1
Will CO be satisfied? If he s satisfied how long will it take to grant?

Question-2 
And if he is not satisfied will they reject/refuse, and how long does it take?

Please advise dear folks..


----------



## rajarara9997 (Apr 15, 2017)

Hi friends, can anyone help me on above questions


----------



## itsmepra (May 12, 2017)

*Can someone try to nominate us for 457?*

Hey,

I fall under an incident that my sponsor (some new consultant) says my 457 application submitted. I got a draft version of it. I called 457 helpline and they say no application submitted for my Passport number. How can he try to even create a draft version of my application under 457? Is that possible?

Moreover I am not able to import that application to my Immi Account.

Any suggestion will help

Thanks!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rajarara9997 said:


> Guys, need some urgent help!!
> My new 457 visa lodged Jan 19th, 2017 by my sponsor.
> Still it's in delay, this is first time in 4th time I m facing so much delay.. I have done my 457 process 1st time in 2012, and two extensions in 2014 and 2016..
> On March 31, my sponsor updated that immi has requested for written justification on salary methodology.
> ...


Your job is in the MLTSL list or STSOL ?

Cheers


----------



## sunk8 (May 13, 2017)

I was nominated by my new employer in April and received my visa grant within a month. The migration agent really helped me out with the information on all the documents that are needed and I got them uploaded as she told me.


----------



## niga1107 (Dec 17, 2015)

itsmepra said:


> Hey,
> 
> I fall under an incident that my sponsor (some new consultant) says my 457 application submitted. I got a draft version of it. I called 457 helpline and they say no application submitted for my Passport number. How can he try to even create a draft version of my application under 457? Is that possible?
> 
> ...



If possible, ask for a screenshot of the immi application from the migration consultant. I have never heard of such thing. Even my consultant did not send me anything but the screenshot using which I imported my application to my immi account and now am waiting for the grant.

You got to talk to your employer if nothing works.


----------

